# NYU Grad Film school Fall 2021



## Cy98

Hi everyone! Just thought I should start a thread to all those that are applying to NYU grad film for fall 2021


----------



## JCAGBA

Hello! I just  applied to NYU grad film for the fall 2021 semester.


----------



## Cy98

JCAGBA said:


> Hello! I just  applied to NYU grad film for the fall 2021 semester.


Nice! Same here too. Now we just gotta wait a while until we hear back from them 😭


----------



## Chris W

Cy98 said:


> Nice! Same here too. Now we just gotta wait a while until we hear back from them 😭


Well these forums are certainly good for moral support in that regard. 

Be sure to add your applications to the tracker when you can.














 How to use the Film School Application Database & Tracker


					Thanks to our many members, the FilmSchool.org Application Database and Tracker consists of over 2,900 applications that date back to 2015, making it one of the most advantageous tools on the website. Its basic function is to track film schools’ rates of acceptance, minimum GPAs, and decision...
				


FilmSchool.org
Feb 11, 2020








4.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## catmom

Hi! NYU is my top choice because I’ve been living in NY. I’m super nervous because of the low acceptance rate!


----------



## Cy98

catmom said:


> Hi! NYU is my top choice because I’ve been living in NY. I’m super nervous because of the low acceptance rate!


You’re not alone! You shouldn’t be deterred by the low acceptance rate though. I’m sure they will see your talent and creativity through your portfolio!!


----------



## catmom

Cy98 said:


> You’re not alone! You shouldn’t be deterred by the low acceptance rate though. I’m sure they will see your talent and creativity through your portfolio!!


Hopefully! I wish we could skip ahead to interviews and acceptances ha, the wait is the hard part for me.


----------



## Chris W

catmom said:


> Hi! NYU is my top choice because I’ve been living in NY. I’m super nervous because of the low acceptance rate!


Yeah.... Acceptance rate is low even for our tracker info. (And that's self reported) AFI's is surprisingly high on our tracker but that'll change as we get more data.

NYU - Graduate Film

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 19% (43 out of 222 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.2
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 8
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 22
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 24
NYU - Dramatic Writing

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 35% (29 out of 82 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.1
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 22
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 23
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 4
NYU - Producing Program (Dual MBA/MFA)

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 33% (5 out of 15 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.7
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 30
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 17
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 18














 Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)


					People often ask "What is the minimum GPA for USC film school?" Or "What is the acceptance rate of NYU film school?"

The problem is that Film Schools are often very tight lipped and secret about their acceptance rates and the minimum GPAs that they accept. However thanks to the over 3,200...
				


Chris W
Dec 15, 2018
Comments: 26
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## catmom

Chris W said:


> Yeah.... Acceptance rate is low even for our tracker info. (And that's self reported) AFI's is surprisingly high on our tracker but that'll change as we get more data.


Yeah, since I went to a public NY college for undergrad, we have a good history of students going to NYU or Columbia for grad school but it likely has more to do with location than any other advantages. Also one of my recommenders is a professor for Tisch's musical theatre writing MFA and I'm not sure how much weight it carries for a different Tisch program.


----------



## Cy98

catmom said:


> Hopefully! I wish we could skip ahead to interviews and acceptances ha, the wait is the hard part for me.


I feel you on that one. I’m going to distract myself by watching a bunch of movies and tv shows, that’s my recommendation


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

Hi! I know that other documents have particular requirements like spacing, # of pages, etc. I noticed that the Personal Statement doesn't? It just says what content to include and ~2-5 pages in length. Am I reading this correct? They don't care if it's double- or single-spaced?


----------



## Cy98

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> Hi! I know that other documents have particular requirements like spacing, # of pages, etc. I noticed that the Personal Statement doesn't? It just says what content to include and ~2-5 pages in length. Am I reading this correct? They don't care if it's double- or single-spaced?


My personal statement was double spaced. If NYU cared about spacing, they would have definitely said what spacing format to use in the directions.


----------



## Chris W

Deadline is December 1st!

How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?

I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬


----------



## Cy98

@Chris W turned mine in back in September! I didn't want to face that problem you mentioned


----------



## Chris W

Cy98 said:


> @Chris W turned mine in back in September! I didn't want to face that problem you mentioned


Very nice.


----------



## Chris W

FYI re NYU:



carilys said:


> Just got this email from them that says they're extending the deadline to tomorrow noon EST!
> 
> "*As a result, we will be extending the deadline for all programs that had a December 1st deadline, including Film and Television, until tomorrow, December 2nd at noon (EST). "*


----------



## runningupthathill

Hi all. I have seen that some current MFA students at NYU are receiving the Maurice Kanbar Scholarship. Does anyone know how much this scholarship is for?


----------



## Cy98

Not sure. You can ask the school or the students you might know about how much the scholarship is.


----------



## CaDa

Hey! Does anyone get some views from Silderoom in the last couple days on Vimeo?


----------



## Cy98

@Carrie How do you check? I posted my short film directly to slideroom


----------



## CaDa

Cy98 said:


> @Carrie How do you check? I posted my short film directly to slideroom


Well if you submit by providing the Vimeo link, you could see the analysis of views (dates, regions…) on Vimeo website. Some people check their analysis in the same way last year. But I don't know if it's still reliable for this year😝


----------



## Cy98

Carrie said:


> Well if you submit by providing the Vimeo link, you could see the analysis of views (dates, regions…) on Vimeo website. Some people check their analysis in the same way last year. But I don't know if it's still reliable for this year😝


Oh okay, have you started getting views yet?


----------



## CaDa

Cy98 said:


> Oh okay, have you started getting views yet?


I've got some views but I don't know the regions. So I'm not sure where the viewers are from. Only Vimeo Pro could see the details.


----------



## Cy98

Carrie said:


> I've got some views but I don't know the regions. So I'm not sure where the viewers are from. Only Vimeo Pro could see the details.


If it’s from nyu grad film professors, then this could mean they have have started reviewing applications. Hope we hear back from them soon.


----------



## CaDa

Cy98 said:


> If it’s from nyu grad film professors, then this could mean they have have started reviewing applications. Hope we hear back from them soon.


Yeah! Let's waiting.


----------



## runningupthathill

Cy98 said:


> Oh okay, have you started getting views yet?


Got a couple of views from slideroom


----------



## Cy98

runningupthathill said:


> Got a couple of views from slideroom


Nice! How were you able to see the views?


----------



## runningupthathill

Cy98 said:


> Nice! How were you able to see the views?


My vimeo stats


----------



## runningupthathill

Carrie said:


> Hey! Does anyone get some views from Silderoom in the last couple days on Vimeo?


i did!


----------



## CaDa

runningupthathill said:


> i did!


Cool! Could you see the details like regions, dates, and times of finished?


----------



## runningupthathill

Has anyone gotten any more views?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

How do you check views w/o submitting it on Vimeo. Do we need to submit it on Vimeo, cause if we do, I am fked.. :'(


----------



## runningupthathill

cheeeese3cake said:


> How do you check views w/o submitting it on Vimeo. Do we need to submit it on Vimeo, cause if we do, I am fked.. :'(


You didn't need to submit it via Vimeo but I did because I wanted to check the stats.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

runningupthathill said:


> You didn't need to submit it via Vimeo but I did because I wanted to check the stats.


Thank god! Icic, thank you!


----------



## bornfromcelluloid

I purposefully submitted via Slideroom to avoid obsessive checking of my Vimeo stats, but now I’m just on here seeing who’s got views! We just have to be patient...  first news normally doesn’t come until mid February it looks like, from the info on here. How’re we gonna pass time over the next month? Anyone working on any exciting projects?


----------



## dchuang0710

Hi guys, 

New to the forum here. Based on my Vimeo stats, I have gotten four views from review.slideroom and couple more from NYU website. What about you guys?


----------



## omsnyc3

New to the forum here, but applied as well.  I submitted with the photo option so cannot track views, but will update if I hear anything.  t


----------



## Chris W

orrmatts said:


> New to the forum here, but applied as well.  I submitted with the photo option so cannot track views, but will update if I hear anything.  t


Awesome. Good luck! Be sure to add your application to our database. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Cy98

I’m not surprised NYU has been watching our short films. The will be sending out interview emails around February 10th, based on last year’s acceptance thread


----------



## juliaxx

I am currently filling out the Financial Aid Application form for NYU grad film and I could use some guidance. How much is it reasonable to say we will need in institutional scholarship funding from NYU - meaning how much are they really willing to give? If you have any other tips on this matter please do let me know. Anything will be of use as I am unfamiliar with the US application process.


----------



## Cy98

juliaxx said:


> I am currently filling out the Financial Aid Application form for NYU grad film and I could use some guidance. How much is it reasonable to say we will need in institutional scholarship funding from NYU - meaning how much are they really willing to give? If you have any other tips on this matter please do let me know. Anything will be of use as I am unfamiliar with the US application process.


You should ask for however much you need. NYU is an expensive school and they know that, so they won’t think it’s crazy for applicants to ask for a large scholarship.


----------



## Cy98

Has anybody heard anything from NYU yet?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Cy98 said:


> Has anybody heard anything from NYU yet?


No nothing


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Cy98 said:


> Has anybody heard anything from NYU yet?


I mean they have emailed me twice about applying for financial aid but besides then, nothing :'(


----------



## Cy98

@cheeeese3cake we could be hearing from them next week


----------



## Soleil

Cy98 said:


> @cheeeese3cake we could be hearing from them next week


Looking back at past apps, invitations for interviews didn’t go out til Feb 10 or so


----------



## Cy98

Soleil said:


> Looking back at past apps, invitations for interviews didn’t go out til Feb 10 or so


Yup ur right, I really thought February 10 was next week when its actually 2 weeks away smhhhh


----------



## cgold

Cy98 said:


> Has anybody heard anything from NYU yet?


Checking my email like an actual crazy person lol!!


----------



## Cy98

cgold said:


> Checking my email like an actual crazy person lol!!


Hahaha same! It’s crazy how AFI applicants have already been hearing back when the due date is the same as NYU


----------



## heliC

Took the advice and checked my vimeo analytics - no view at all. Since the interviews are coming up, does it mean I didn't get in or it's possible they just take it slow????


----------



## Soleil

heliC said:


> Took the advice and checked my vimeo analytics - no view at all. Since the interviews are coming up, does it mean I didn't get in or it's possible they just take it slow????


I learned from someone at another film school that their number of applications went up by 30% this year, so it’s very possible things were the same everywhere else and that things are moving slowly due to that. It may also help you to know that invitations for interviews went out primarily between Feb 8-18 last year, so I probably wouldn’t assume anything unless it’s after Feb 20...


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

heliC said:


> Took the advice and checked my vimeo analytics - no view at all. Since the interviews are coming up, does it mean I didn't get in or it's possible they just take it slow????


If I remember correctly, before I submitted my slideroom app I believe there was like a statement I had to check off. It said something along the lines of "views may or may not be counted via Vimeo, even if someone actually viewed it." So, I think it may be a bit early to be worried  Best to you!


----------



## Cy98

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> If I remember correctly, before I submitted my slideroom app I believe there was like a statement I had to check off. It said something along the lines of "views may or may not be counted via Vimeo, even if someone actually viewed it." So, I think it may be a bit early to be worried  Best to you!


Yea I remember seeing something like that when I was completing my application


----------



## heliC

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> If I remember correctly, before I submitted my slideroom app I believe there was like a statement I had to check off. It said something along the lines of "views may or may not be counted via Vimeo, even if someone actually viewed it." So, I think it may be a bit early to be worried  Best to you!


Thanks! This eased me a lot haha.


----------



## heliC

Soleil said:


> I learned from someone at another film school that their number of applications went up by 30% this year, so it’s very possible things were the same everywhere else and that things are moving slowly due to that. It may also help you to know that invitations for interviews went out primarily between Feb 8-18 last year, so I probably wouldn’t assume anything unless it’s after Feb 20...


Very possible and very reasonable. I would wait till 20 to see then.


----------



## clairebarnett

cgold said:


> Checking my email like an actual crazy person lol!!


girl same.


----------



## Cy98

*Me refreshing my email every 2 minutes now that we have reached February*


----------



## minari_2103

Got an interview request today!


----------



## omsnyc3

Guineapictures said:


> Got an interview request today!


Congrats!  Was it via email?


----------



## cgold

Guineapictures said:


> Got an interview request today!


AHHHHH congratulations!

when did you schedule it for??


----------



## runningupthathill

Guineapictures said:


> Got an interview request today!


Congrats! For the directing program?


----------



## minari_2103

orrmatts said:


> Congrats!  Was it via email?


Yes via mail


----------



## minari_2103

runningupthathill said:


> Congrats! For the directing program?





runningupthathill said:


> Congrats! For the directing program?


Correct!


----------



## minari_2103

cgold said:


> AHHHHH congratulations!
> 
> when did you schedule it for??


Thank you 
I’m scheduled on the 22nd


----------



## hungrycinephile

Guineapictures said:


> Thank you
> I’m scheduled on the 22nd


Congratulations to you!! That is so awesome!


----------



## Vindhya

Hey I got an interview too. Though the mail says a small group still under consideration. Does that mean they've taken people without the interview too? 

And how's everyone preparing for it?


----------



## Vindhya

Hey I got an interview too. Though the mail says a small group still under consideration. Does that mean they've taken people without the interview too? 



And how's everyone preparing for it?


----------



## runningupthathill

Vindhya said:


> Hey I got an interview too. Though the mail says a small group still under consideration. Does that mean they've taken people without the interview too?
> 
> And how's everyone preparing for it?


Hi! Congrats! What do you mean by "a small group still under consideration"?


----------



## Cy98

Congrats to both of you! It looks like they might be contacting international applicants first


----------



## runningupthathill

Is that usually how it works?


Cy98 said:


> Congrats to both of you! It looks like they might be contacting international applicants first


----------



## Cy98

runningupthathill said:


> Is that usually how it works?


Not sure, just me assuming


----------



## minari_2103

runningupthathill said:


> Is that usually how it works?


Pi


hungrycinephile said:


> Congratulations to you!! That is so awesome!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Vindhya

Cy98 said:


> Congrats to both of you! It looks like they might be contacting international applicants first


Thank you!

But I'm not sure either. I'm just quoting the mail. I thought someone here might know something.


----------



## Soleil

Vindhya said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But I'm not sure either. I'm just quoting the mail. I thought someone here might know something.


Just saw this in the FAQs on the NYU Film website, so I’m assuming this is all it means: “A small group of semi-finalists are invited to interview by the faculty.”


----------



## Cy98

Anybody else receive interview requests today?


----------



## omsnyc3

Cy98 said:


> Anybody else receive interview requests today?


I haven't received anything.  Hoping maybe some more will come out after the weekend.  NYU interviews all of the applicants they accept I take it?  Did you receive one today?


----------



## Cy98

orrmatts said:


> I haven't received anything.  Hoping maybe some more will come out after the weekend.  NYU interviews all of the applicants they accept I take it?  Did you receive one today?


I agree, I think next week is when more will come out. Yea you need to be interviewed in order to get accepted, and nah I haven’t received any yet.


----------



## It_movie

Congrats!


----------



## omsnyc3

Received an interview request via email today.


----------



## Cy98

orrmatts said:


> Received an interview request via email today.


Congrats!


----------



## omsnyc3

Does anyone know what to expect with the interview/acceptance rate of those interviewed?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid

Let’s keep the interview requests rolling in!


----------



## dandaniel

hey guys, got my interview request today. good luck everyone!


----------



## Cy98

dandaniel said:


> hey guys, got my interview request today. good luck everyone!


Congrats! What time did you get notified?


----------



## dandaniel

17:40 GMT


Cy98 said:


> Congrats! What time did you get notified?


----------



## runningupthathill

orrmatts said:


> Received an interview request via email today.


Congrats! Are you an international or domestic applicant?


----------



## dandaniel

runningupthathill said:


> Congrats! Are you an international or domestic applicant?


international, UK


----------



## omsnyc3

runningupthathill said:


> Congrats! Are you an international or domestic applicant?


I live in New York, and attended NYU undergrad (not film).


----------



## Cy98

What date will all of your interviews be held? Also, did professors email you guys? Or just the admissions team?


----------



## Chris W

orrmatts said:


> Does anyone know what to expect with the interview/acceptance rate of those interviewed?


Check out our application database. You can use the filter to filter which prefixes to find out the information.

NYU - Graduate Film

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 19% (43 out of 222 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.2
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 8
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 22
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 24














 Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)


					People often ask "What is the minimum GPA for USC film school?" Or "What is the acceptance rate of NYU film school?"

The problem is that Film Schools are often very tight lipped and secret about their acceptance rates and the minimum GPAs that they accept. However thanks to the over 3,200...
				


Chris W
Dec 15, 2018
Comments: 26
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## Yellowhat

I got an interview request today as well!


----------



## runningupthathill

Do you guys think all of the interview notifications went out?


----------



## rcpsn

previous year applications seem to indicate the requests can be spread out through a couple of weeks, so fingers crossed! 
Has anyone applying to the MBA/MFA heard back?


----------



## cgold

runningupthathill said:


> Do you guys think all of the interview notifications went out?


Last year interview requests went out 
2/8
2/10
2/12
2/13
2/18


----------



## Soleil

runningupthathill said:


> Do you guys think all of the interview notifications went out?


I think it’s a matter of admissions gathering info on interviewer schedules and pairing folks, so that’s probably what takes some time. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hungrycinephile

rcpsn said:


> previous year applications seem to indicate the requests can be spread out through a couple of weeks, so fingers crossed!
> Has anyone applying to the MBA/MFA heard back?


I applied as well and haven't heard back. Hoping to hear back soon! Best of luck to you, my friend.


----------



## VegaZ

Aaaaah, so nervous these days!!!! Do you guys think they have already sent every interview out yet?


----------



## juliaxx

VegaZ said:


> Aaaaah, so nervous these days!!!! Do you guys think they have already sent every interview out yet?


hope not....


----------



## Cy98

Anybody receive interview requests today?


----------



## FilmGuyAfrica

hungrycinephile said:


> I applied as well and haven't heard back. Hoping to hear back soon! Best of luck to you, my friend.


Same here! Still waiting! Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## It_movie

Has anyone tried calling the admissions office and asking about the status?


----------



## hugofaraco

GOT AN EMAIL FROM NYU......... Langone Health about the covid vaccine


----------



## Cy98

I’m assuming nobody has received any interview requests today, maybe tomorrow?


----------



## runningupthathill

The anticipation is honestly killing me haha


----------



## Veer

Anyone got any interview requests today?


----------



## runningupthathill

Jasim said:


> Anyone got any interview requests today?


Nope, nothing yet


----------



## Cy98

Sheesh, has nobody been receiving interview requests?


----------



## rcpsn

nothing as well. The waiting game is exhausting


----------



## hungrycinephile

rcpsn said:


> nothing as well. The waiting game is exhausting


Agreed! Hopefully we hear this week. I’ve never checked my email so much!


----------



## Cy98

They could be taking it slow because they have shorter amount of faculty this year than last year, in addition to the effects of covid


----------



## runningupthathill

Cy98 said:


> They could be taking it slow because they have shorter amount of faculty this year than last year, in addition to the effects of covid


I hope you're right!


----------



## cgold

Nothing here either. Still hopeful for all of us though


----------



## queeryet_good

Eeeeek!!!!


----------



## arc

I called the Graduate Admissions Office - 'difficulties due to COVID & working from home. Should hear by March, but cannot provide specifics' ... so otherwise, no new info


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

arc said:


> I called the Graduate Admissions Office - 'difficulties due to COVID & working from home. Should hear by March, but cannot provide specifics' ... so otherwise, no new info


"hear by March" as in the final answer/offer/rejection OR as in an interview? I know you may not know the answer, arc. This was just the first question in my head. It's so hard waiting.


----------



## arc

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> "hear by March" as in the final answer/offer/rejection OR as in an interview? I know you may not know the answer, arc. This was just the first question in my head. It's so hard waiting.


specifically about invitation email to interview - from his tone of voice, seemed more like a 'we're working on it' as opposed to a, 'you missed out kid, stop callin'


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

arc said:


> specifically about invitation email to interview - from his tone of voice, seemed more like a 'we're working on it' as opposed to a, 'you missed out kid, stop callin'


That's more reassuring than the latter  Thank you!


----------



## runningupthathill

arc said:


> I called the Graduate Admissions Office - 'difficulties due to COVID & working from home. Should hear by March, but cannot provide specifics' ... so otherwise, no new info


Wow thanks for calling! This is reassuring


----------



## Cy98

arc said:


> I called the Graduate Admissions Office - 'difficulties due to COVID & working from home. Should hear by March, but cannot provide specifics' ... so otherwise, no new info


Meanwhile, AFI (who have the same deadline as NYU) has sent out interview requests since late January


----------



## runningupthathill

Cy98 said:


> Meanwhile, AFI (who have the same deadline as NYU) has sent out interview requests since late January


I wonder if they got less applicants because the application was more arduous and required us to shoot a film.


----------



## arc

runningupthathill said:


> I wonder if they got less applicants because the application was more arduous and required us to shoot a film.


NYU: Notification of Decision​Notification of an admission decision cannot be made until all required supporting materials have been received and a full assessment of a candidate has been rendered by the departmental admission committee. A preliminary notification informing the candidate of his or her successful audition/interview may be sent directly by the Graduate Acting program, the Department of Dance, or the Department of Design for Stage and Film. However, a formal offer of admission can only be issued by the Ofﬁce of Graduate Admissions.
/ 
It's a two-step process for NYU between Department & Office of Graduate Admissions, whereas AFI has an Admissions Committee only.
So I assume between virtual review of application, and all other Covid delays, it's more difficult for the NYU parts to come to a decision as a whole (at least this is how i justify us here wondering if any invitations have actually been sent out today)


----------



## Soleil

runningupthathill said:


> I wonder if they got less applicants because the application was more arduous and required us to shoot a film.


There actually wasn’t a requirement to shoot a film. I submitted 10 pictures. I’m also pretty sure they got much more applications because a contact at another film school (to go unnamed) informed me they got 30% more. My guess is that may have something to do with it also.


----------



## hungrycinephile

Soleil said:


> There actually wasn’t a requirement to shoot a film. I submitted 10 pictures. I’m also pretty sure they got much more applications because a contact at another film school (to go unnamed) informed me they got 30% more. My guess is that may have something to do with it also.


Yup. I submitted 7 photos, since I haven’t shot a film yet. I think people have really had time to contemplate their futures during COVID, and thus, film schools are seeking huge increases in the number of applicants. Really hope notifications don’t drag out till March, but it seems like that is very possible!


----------



## runningupthathill

Soleil said:


> There actually wasn’t a requirement to shoot a film. I submitted 10 pictures. I’m also pretty sure they got much more applications because a contact at another film school (to go unnamed) informed me they got 30% more. My guess is that may have something to do with it also.


I meant for AFI  they provided a prompt for applicants to shoot a film


----------



## Cy98

So I called the grad film program to ask when the majority of interview requests will be sent out and the only reply I got is that I will know my application status by April 🤷‍♂️


----------



## hungrycinephile

Cy98 said:


> So I called the grad film program to ask when the majority of interview requests will be sent out and the only reply I got is that I will know my application status by April 🤷‍♂️


Oof. We might be waiting a while!


----------



## Vindhya

How's everyone preparing? Tips/ question leads? Anything at all that one should keep in mind?


----------



## omsnyc3

Vindhya said:


> How's everyone preparing? Tips/ question leads? Anything at all that one should keep in mind?


I am unsure what to expect from the interview, I have found that most people say you can't really prepare for it outside of the basic expected questions about your materials, why NYU etc.  Has anyone on here applied before and made the interview?  I'd love to know more myself as even digging in some of the old forums here it seems people don't talk more in detail about the interview.  I am just going to look over my submitted materials and plan to be myself, regarding how I will prepare - so maybe some films and extra exercise to help with the anxiety ha ha.  I am really surprised we have not seen more people posting they got interviews, but I am starting to suspect that this year things just may be super delayed with covid.  Also have seen from previous years people getting notified of interview requests later into February, so hoping the best for everyone!


----------



## Cy98

I want to ask if anybody received any interview requests today, but something tells me nobody received any


----------



## Veer

Nothing as of now


----------



## Cy98




----------



## cheeeese3cake

I guess we will have to wait anxiously until Monday for any update? :'(


----------



## hungrycinephile

cheeeese3cake said:


> I guess we will have to wait anxiously until Monday for any update? :'(


Something tells me it may be a while, especially since those who called got very loose timelines in their answers.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

hungrycinephile said:


> Something tells me it may be a while, especially since those who called got very loose timelines in their answers.


This waiting period is agonizing


----------



## hungrycinephile

cheeeese3cake said:


> This waiting period is agonizing


Agreed! Hopefully it’s within a couple weeks, but it seems like it could extend into March.


----------



## VegaZ

i checked my youtube, it showed someone use slideroom and watched my video...I guess it was NYU... why they watched my video but not emailed me... so nervous !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cy98

I swear if NYU doesn’t send interview requests this week I’m going to... I’m going to... I’m going to still wait patiently while agonizing in pain


----------



## runningupthathill

Cy98 said:


> I swear if NYU doesn’t send interview requests this week I’m going to... I’m going to... I’m going to still wait patiently while agonizing in pain


At these this thread is providing a space for us to ruminate together!


----------



## cgold

Does anyone know if there’s a way to check your NYU application status?


----------



## cgold

cgold said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a way to check your NYU application status?


Or decision status I guess


----------



## cheeeese3cake

cgold said:


> Or decision status I guess


I thought it is just the same as status portal? Where we submitted our application? But don’t quote me on this


----------



## Cy98

I don’t know what is going on in NYU, I’m really surprised not a lot of people got interview requests in this thread


----------



## ArielleNotTheMermaid

Cy98 said:


> I don’t know what is going on in NYU, I’m really surprised not a lot of people got interview requests in this thread


I got one view on my submission video at midnight last night... maybe they're running behind? Fingers crossed for the end of this week.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Anyone receive anything today?


----------



## runningupthathill

cheeeese3cake said:


> Anyone receive anything today?


Nothing


----------



## kikis_delivery

cheeeese3cake said:


> Anyone receive anything today?


not me ((((((( losing my mind


----------



## cgold

cheeeese3cake said:


> Anyone receive anything today?


No :////


----------



## ilys

cheeeese3cake said:


> Anyone receive anything today?


Also nothing


----------



## arc

anybody today??


----------



## cheeeese3cake

arc said:


> anybody today??


Nothing for me 😵‍💫


----------



## CaDa

Is it possible that all the interview requests have been sent out already in about two days (2.5 & 2.8) this year? In 2020 the interview rolling lasted for a long time, while it seems like all the interviews were sent out in two days(2.13 & 2.14) in 2019, which could be seen from the thread that year. 
That’s really strange that they stop sending anything after 2.8th. The amount of applications increased a lot, so they may not finish reviewing applications earlier than the last two years. 
It’s so difficult to assume anything right now. 😐


----------



## runningupthathill

Carrie said:


> Is it possible that all the interview requests have been sent out already in about two days (2.5 & 2.8) this year? In 2020 the interview rolling lasted for a long time, while it seems like all the interviews were sent out in two days(2.13 & 2.14) in 2019, which could be seen from the thread that year.
> That’s really strange that they stop sending anything after 2.8th. The amount of applications increased a lot, so they may not finish reviewing applications earlier than the last two years.
> It’s so difficult to assume anything right now. 😐


Ahhh I really hope not!


----------



## Keke33

Hey all. New here! Also waiting... BIG ANXIETY.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Carrie said:


> Is it possible that all the interview requests have been sent out already in about two days (2.5 & 2.8) this year? In 2020 the interview rolling lasted for a long time, while it seems like all the interviews were sent out in two days(2.13 & 2.14) in 2019, which could be seen from the thread that year.
> That’s really strange that they stop sending anything after 2.8th. The amount of applications increased a lot, so they may not finish reviewing applications earlier than the last two years.
> It’s so difficult to assume anything right now. 😐





arc said:


> specifically about invitation email to interview - from his tone of voice, seemed more like a 'we're working on it' as opposed to a, 'you missed out kid, stop callin'


Judging from this reply, I guess not 🤔


----------



## BKKB

I think all the requests went out...


----------



## CaDa

cheeeese3cake said:


> Judging from this reply, I guess not 🤔


Yeah I really hope not!!! But I believe there are actually more people got interview requests but lurk here. So is it possible that the amount of applicants who have got interview is almost enough...?😣


----------



## runningupthathill

Does anybody have an idea of how many applicants they interview?


----------



## runningupthathill

Cy98 said:


> So I called the grad film program to ask when the majority of interview requests will be sent out and the only reply I got is that I will know my application status by April 🤷‍♂️


Thats interesting because their website says that most departments begin the notification process on March 1st (and I’m sure they notify accepted applicants all at once) so maybe their timeline got pushed back a month.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Carrie said:


> Yeah I really hope not!!! But I believe there are actually more people got interview requests but lurk here. So is it possible that the amount of applicants who have got interview is almost enough...?😣


it's all just wistful thinking now.... :'(


----------



## Jo96

I'm also starting to think they might've already sent all interview requests! It seems weird that they would take such a huge break after sending out their first requests (or maybe something happened that stopped the notification process, but if it was due to covid and people working remotely I guess they would just be sending requests at a slower pace, and not put everything on hold for 2 weeks).
But at the same time NYU's responses to those who called the admission office are very confusing (although I think they might've actually said to wait until March because that's when we're going to receive the rejection letter).


----------



## Jo96

Don't mean to discourage everyone haha just trying to make sense of what's happening!
But maybe something really happened that put things on hold and in a few days people will receive requests out of nowhere (I really hope that's the case!).
Also, on previous threads, more people used to notify that they had received requests (I think only four people on this thread said they had received one), so that's encouraging!


----------



## Jo96

Also, does anyone know if they usually tend to send requests for international applicants first? People who said they received one on 5.02 and 8.02 all seem to be international (that's making me really worried, I'm international)


----------



## Black Cat White Cat

Jo96 said:


> Also, does anyone know if they usually tend to send requests for international applicants first? People who said they received one on 5.02 and 8.02 all seem to be international (that's making me really worried, I'm international)


Felt the same! Also worried as international applicants. Based on the past record I felt like the request is going to run out in the next few days or so, but it just kinda confuses me that only four people here got the request. I know that only a fraction of applicants might find this place but four still seems way too little, especially compared to other projects like AFI... I guess all we can do is grab some beer and enjoy some films and patiently wait for their final decisions that should come out very soon.


----------



## Cy98

I doubt all of the interview requests been sent out. I think only a few people here got it, while a lot did in the past years. Plus I think there are a lot of strong applicants here in this forum that haven’t gotten a interview request. But if I’m wrong, we will know soon.


----------



## Cy98

Also, I don’t think any applicants from the dramatic writing program have been contacted yet either for an interview, could show how NYU Tisch is going super slow this year


----------



## Jo96

Cy98 said:


> I doubt all of the interview requests been sent out. I think only a few people here got it, while a lot did in the past years. Plus I think there are a lot of strong applicants here in this forum that haven’t gotten a interview request. But if I’m wrong, we will know soon.


Really hope it's the case!! Also people still getting views on their videos is a good sign! It's just a very weird process to send interview requests on two close dates and then nothing for more than 10 days, but of course nothing's going as planned this year!


----------



## runningupthathill

Jo96 said:


> Don't mean to discourage everyone haha just trying to make sense of what's happening!
> But maybe something really happened that put things on hold and in a few days people will receive requests out of nowhere (I really hope that's the case!).
> Also, on previous threads, more people used to notify that they had received requests (I think only four people on this thread said they had received one), so that's encouraging!


I’m going to assume they interview at least 50 people since 36 are accepted into the program so yeah...it’s very probable that there would be way more than 4 on this forum


----------



## Jo96

runningupthathill said:


> I’m going to assume they interview at least 50 people since 36 are accepted into the program so yeah...it’s very probable that there would be way more than 4 on this forum


Yes there's no doubts they sent requests to more than 4 persons already (most applicants are probably not even aware of this forum anyway), and hopefully more will come !


----------



## Chris W

Jo96 said:


> It seems weird that they would take such a huge break after sending out their first requests


I know this is shocking and sad.... But I don't think every film school applicant posts on FilmSchool.org. 😞 But they should! 😎


----------



## BKKB

As much as I want to be wrong, I think there are a lot of mental gymnastics taking place trying to justify that more requests are coming. Maybe the pandemic would explain why the whole process is moved back but what logical explanation would there be for a now almost two week break between notifications? If a record number of people applied it is quite possible the vast vast majority are not on this forum. Hope I am wrong!


----------



## madawon

On the other hand, it would be very unusual that so many of us would get requests from every other top school but none from NYU? Seems like a lot of us on here got AFI Columbia and USC.. would think there would be some NYU crossover as well


----------



## BKKB

madawon said:


> On the other hand, it would be very unusual that so many of us would get requests from every other top school but none from NYU? Seems like a lot of us on here got AFI Columbia and USC.. would think there would be some NYU crossover as well


Fair point


----------



## runningupthathill

madawon said:


> On the other hand, it would be very unusual that so many of us would get requests from every other top school but none from NYU? Seems like a lot of us on here got AFI Columbia and USC.. would think there would be some NYU crossover as well


Im thinking the same thing


----------



## Cy98

madawon said:


> On the other hand, it would be very unusual that so many of us would get requests from every other top school but none from NYU? Seems like a lot of us on here got AFI Columbia and USC.. would think there would be some NYU crossover as well


That’s what I’m saying!!


----------



## Jo96

madawon said:


> On the other hand, it would be very unusual that so many of us would get requests from every other top school but none from NYU? Seems like a lot of us on here got AFI Columbia and USC.. would think there would be some NYU crossover as well


And they insinuated to those who called the admission office that the admission process had been delayed due to covid (I hope they didn't give us false hope by saying that though)


----------



## runningupthathill

Jo96 said:


> And they insinuated to those who called the admission office that the admission process had been delayed due to covid (I hope they didn't give us false hope by saying that though)


that would be so cruel hahaha


----------



## POS

I am also having a very hard time waiting, specially because I didn't apply for any other schools. It seems logical to me that they are taking longer because of Covid, but we can never really know.


----------



## omsnyc3

Jo96 said:


> Also, does anyone know if they usually tend to send requests for international applicants first? People who said they received one on 5.02 and 8.02 all seem to be international (that's making me really worried, I'm international)


I am not international and received one.  A few days after the two international students I believe - I think they got an email on Friday and I got mine that Monday.  Still really shocked by lack of interviews - I think they may just be doing it in waves.  I feel that chances are high that those applying to this program would at least lurk on the site or know of it - and comment if they got the results - would be really shocked if only four people from this entire thread are interviewed but even more so the lack of applicants that wouldn't be on the site etc. Hoping more interviews are sent out, I really do think covid is slowing this whole thing down and maybe they are just doing it in waves.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

POS said:


> I am also having a very hard time waiting, specially because I didn't apply for any other schools. It seems logical to me that they are taking longer because of Covid, but we can never really know.


Aww keep yourself and mind busy. Try no to dwell on it and good news will arrive at the most unexpected time


----------



## Jo96

Yes let's keep busy, anway there's nothing we can do at this point, so worrying too much is useless (easier said than done haha)


----------



## Chris W

Jo96 said:


> Yes let's keep busy, anway there's nothing we can do at this point, so worrying too much is useless (easier said than done haha)


Keep busy by posting in our lounge. 😎






						Film School Lounge
					

Fun film and film school related discussions and icebreakers



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## POS

During these times I’ve had a thought going through my head and I was wondering if anyone can help me answer (doesn’t matter if you know something or if it’s just your opinion)
I was wondering about the importance of the financial situation, do you guys think (or know) if your chances are better or worse depending if you asked for financial aid or not? NYU states that asking for help will NOT affect your application, but I doubt weather that is actually the case or not, since I’ve heard that they are a school with a reputation of not giving that many scolarships.  Would love to hear your opinions and hope that by talking things through we can all help ease the anxiety of waiting to hear from them!!


----------



## omsnyc3

POS said:


> During these times I’ve had a thought going through my head and I was wondering if anyone can help me answer (doesn’t matter if you know something or if it’s just your opinion)
> I was wondering about the importance of the financial situation, do you guys think (or know) if your chances are better or worse depending if you asked for financial aid or not? NYU states that asking for help will NOT affect your application, but I doubt weather that is actually the case or not, since I’ve heard that they are a school with a reputation of not giving that many scolarships.  Would love to hear your opinions and hope that by talking things through we can all help ease the anxiety of waiting to hear from them!!


I relied almost entirely on scholarships and grants for my undergrad there.  I applied for financial aid as well for the MFA program, and expressed a need for a larger portion as my income has been greatly reduced over this past year.  I have also have read of quite a few people getting around a 20k a year scholarship for the MFA program that was a scholarship from Tisch alone.  Personally I think that the office of financial aid is separate from admissions, and would give out various need based scholarships if you qualify separate from that of the film program.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Any update?


----------



## Zuri Zhou

Got nothing from NYU. it's my dream school, I am so anxious...


----------



## greenmineral

I was invited to interview the first week of February (I am not international). My interview was this past week. I may have misunderstood them, but they seemed to insinuate that admissions decisions would be made by the end of March.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

greenmineral said:


> I was invited to interview the first week of February (I am not international). My interview was this past week. I may have misunderstood them, but they seemed to insinuate that admissions decisions would be made by the end of March.


Congrats! How was the interview?
I am surprised at the gap between the invitation and the actual interview. USC seems to be back to back


----------



## runningupthathill

greenmineral said:


> I was invited to interview the first week of February (I am not international). My interview was this past week. I may have misunderstood them, but they seemed to insinuate that admissions decisions would be made by the end of March.


Would also love to hear about your interview!


----------



## maytheforce

I received an interview invite on 2/5 and had it yesterday, 2/18.


----------



## Chris W

Congrats everyone! Friendly reminder to add your Application to our database with info on how interview went and relevant dates etc....






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




And good luck!


----------



## Jo96

It actually seems that this year people got notified and interviewed earlier than previous years... I think interviews were usually taking place later in the month (according to datas on this website, interviews usually started around 2/24 apparently) and interview requests were sent around 2.10 at the earliest (and spread across more than two days, unlike this year)


----------



## Jo96

How did the interviews go?? What kind of questions did they ask?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Man this is killing me so much that I actually dreamed about receiving an interview request then I dreamed about waking up and realizing that was a dream 😂😂😂


----------



## runningupthathill

cheeeese3cake said:


> Man this is killing me so much that I actually dreamed about receiving an interview request then I dreamed about waking up and realizing that was a dream 😂😂😂


I've had the same dream! Hahaha, we're going insane


----------



## Jo96

cheeeese3cake said:


> Man this is killing me so much that I actually dreamed about receiving an interview request then I dreamed about waking up and realizing that was a dream 😂😂😂


Haha this is killing me as well! But I think at this point it would be better for our mental health not to continue hoping for requests that have probably all been sent two weeks ago 🥴🥴


----------



## Jo96

And we can try again next year!! One failed attempt is not definitive!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Jo96 said:


> Haha this is killing me as well! But I think at this point it would be better for our mental health not to continue hoping for requests that have probably been all sent two weeks ago 🥴🥴


Yesss I kept telling myself to stop thinking about it but it is easier said than done😶
Yea anyways we can keep trying!


----------



## runningupthathill

Has anyone gotten any vimeo views lately?


----------



## meep

should i give up on waiting  pain


----------



## kikis_delivery

abo said:


> should i give up on waiting  pain


asking myself the same thing....... the one thing that's bringing me comfort is that for usc, i received my interview request in early january but someone else in that forum seems to have only gotten theirs about a week or so ago???? so these things seem to be realllly spread out sometimes....idk though..........also feeling the pain


----------



## runningupthathill

The beginning of another anxiety-filled week! Yay


----------



## juliaxx

realistically, do you guys think there is any chance left that we might still receive an interview...?


----------



## runningupthathill

juliaxx said:


> realistically, do you guys think there is any chance left that we might still receive an interview...?


I'm holding out hope. I think there are really strong filmmakers in this thread that have received interview requests from a bunch of schools except NYU, which doesn't make any sense to me unless there's another factor involved that I'm not considering (for example, maybe 60-70% of the 2021 class will be admitted applicants from 2020 who deferred, which is unlikely). Plus some people recently got Vimeo views. Maybe I'm delusional, who knows.


----------



## Jo96

juliaxx said:


> realistically, do you guys think there is any chance left that we might still receive an interview...?


Nope haha


----------



## Jo96

Would be really suprised if it happened


----------



## Jo96

But still praying for it though🙏🙏


----------



## cheeeese3cake

I think Chapman is experiencing the same thing, like one or two ppl got interviewed at the beginning of the month then nothing after that....


----------



## Jo96

I hope the admission team is seeing this thread and realizes how they're making everyone lose their minds!


----------



## Yellowhat

cheeeese3cake said:


> I think Chapman is experiencing the same thing, like one or two ppl got interviewed at the beginning of the month then nothing after that....


On the AFI cinematography thread 5 international students had interviews and so far no domestic students 
I think it’s just a lot of people who have been interviewed aren’t on this site so the stats get skewed.


----------



## Jo96

Yellowhat said:


> On the AFI cinematography thread 5 international students had interviews and so far no domestic students
> I think it’s just a lot of people who have been interviewed aren’t on this site so the stats get skewed.


I'm thinking the same thing! Plus people just showed up last week on this thread, saying they had been interviewed (and they all had received their interview request early february)


----------



## CaDa

I think probably because a few students who applied last year and got accepted already have deferred to this year so there might be less open seats left for us.  But I have no idea if the students deferred need to reapply again...


----------



## runningupthathill

Carrie said:


> I think probably because a few students who applied last year and got accepted already have deferred to this year so there might be less open seats left for us.  But I have no idea if the students deferred need to reapply again...


It's bizarre because soo many people who applied for the screenwriting program have gotten interview requests, and I'd imagine they're in a slightly similar situation. Obviously, their discipline is easier to do remotely than directing but still, I'm sure a lot of people deferred from last year. Apparently, there were a good amount of people who deferred from Columbia last year too, but a lot of interview requests still went out.


----------



## catmom

Have people gotten into the program before without an interview request?


----------



## Chris W

catmom said:


> Have people gotten into the program before without an interview request?


Doesn't appear so. No.

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[__prefix_ids][0]=5&scf[School][0]=NYUGraduateFilm


----------



## Deleted member 25887

I am thinking to message to Admission Office...I was released from taking TOEFL. Now I am thinking what if they forgot about that and think my application is incomplete.


----------



## BKKB

kudzelkaliubou said:


> I am thinking to message to Admission Office...I was released from taking TOEFL. Now I am thinking what if they forgot about that and think my application is incomplete.


At this point it isn't going to influence their decision. Their minds are mind up and all interview requests have been sent out.


----------



## Deleted member 25887

BKKB said:


> At this point it isn't going to influence their decision. Their minds are mind up and all interview requests have been sent out.


is it 100% confirmed that all interview invitations sent?


----------



## Veer

kudzelkaliubou said:


> is it 100% confirmed that all interview invitations sent?


I still hope not 😭😭 NYU is a dream


----------



## Deleted member 25887

Jasim said:


> I still hope not 😭😭 NYU is a dream


The same. I will accept it only when I get the rejection letter


----------



## runningupthathill

Has anyone seen anything on this site about NYU students deferring from last year? I can't find anything.


----------



## Cy98

I don’t think NYU allows it, they carefully select their 36 students and deferments would mess up their careful group selection


----------



## cgold

Cy98 said:


> I don’t think NYU allows it, they carefully select their 36 students and deferments would mess up their careful group selection


I remember in the Zoom open house that they said they didn’t usually allow it


----------



## runningupthathill

cgold said:


> I remember in the Zoom open house that they said they didn’t usually allow it


Oh, interesting. Trying not to take this personally and remind myself that it's all subjective.


----------



## cgold

runningupthathill said:


> Oh, interesting. Trying not to take this personally and remind myself that it's all subjective.


Ugh same. Time will tell friends!!


----------



## Cy98

cgold said:


> I remember in the Zoom open house that they said they didn’t usually allow it


Did they email you about the zoom open house? I never heard anything about an open house from NYU


----------



## cgold

Cy98 said:


> Did they email you about the zoom open house? I never heard anything about an open house from NYU


Yes I believe so. It was back before the application was due so I think end of October/early November? I remember I had to sign up for it.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Cy98 said:


> Did they email you about the zoom open house? I never heard anything about an open house from NYU


Me neither...


----------



## omsnyc3

I never received anything about the open house, but received an interview request.


----------



## cgold

cgold said:


> Yes I believe so. It was back before the application was due so I think end of October/early November? I remember I had to sign up for it.


Now I am thinking it wasn’t email but maybe on their website and I signed up?


----------



## Deleted member 25887

cheeeese3cake said:


> Me neither...


I also participated in Open Hours in November. I was invited by the admission office who contacted before regarding some application questions


----------



## omsnyc3

I know it says they accept 36 students a year, but does anyone know how many they interview/percentage of those that get accepted?


----------



## Chris W

omsnyc3 said:


> I know it says they accept 36 students a year, but does anyone know how many they interview/percentage of those that get accepted?


Here's our most recent data from applications on our site:

NYU - Graduate Film

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 19% (43 out of 222 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.2
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 8
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 22
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 24














 Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)


					People often ask "What is the minimum GPA for USC film school?" Or "What is the acceptance rate of NYU film school?"

The problem is that Film Schools are often very tight lipped and secret about their acceptance rates and the minimum GPAs that they accept. However thanks to the over 3,200...
				


Chris W
Dec 15, 2018
Comments: 26
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## Deleted member 25887

In 2018, I was accepted to Columbia, DePaul and Chapman with scholarship, also waitlisted after interview at USC and KinoEyes. But this year I was not even invited to interview while my application much stronger. This year I applied to NYU only because it is my dream school.  But look what is going on. I am destroyed😭😭😭


----------



## Chris W

kudzelkaliubou said:


> In 2018, I was accepted to Columbia, DePaul and Chapman with scholarship, also waitlisted after interview at USC and KinoEyes. But this year I was not even invited to interview while my application much stronger. This year I applied to NYU only because it is my dream school.  But look what is going on. I am destroyed😭😭😭


Don't give up. There's always next year. Don't let film school or no film school define you. Keep writing. Keep creating.


----------



## Chris W

I find this from our interview with @Patrick Clement to be quite profound and a good thing to consider:

"I mean not, not to be too esoteric... but I mean aren't we all just kind of floating around in the universe and then eventually we're just going to land where we're supposed to land I think? Honestly like do the footwork... put one foot in front of the other... and we try to stay true and honest and try not to hurt other people...Then eventually we're going to land and go where we were supposed to go... We're not all supposed to Scorsese... So I don't know man. I guess I just, maybe I have a different view of that, but like eventually we ended up where we're supposed to go as long as we keep doing the work. So hopefully kids will take it easy. I mean I think in the age of, you know, a lot of noise with a lot of people are making stuff... even at the top at the top ten film schools it's going to be at least 200 thesis films that come out of those schools every year. Not including short films that are coming out of other places... So there's a lot of noise and a lot of people are trying to get attention so I see why like Film School is just a way to sort of rise above the noise. *But it's not the only way and I see a lot of stress from people [on the forums] and I wish they would just sort of not be as stressed about it. It's just life man. Not getting into film school is not the end of the world.

I mean if getting into Grad school is just your goal. You can get into grad school and then what? It's like it's sort of like when a cat tries to catch a bird for the first time... it gets it in it's mouth and it's like wait a minute... I don't know what the fuck to do now. So it's just having a bigger view of your life and your career I think will really help you in the right direction."*


----------



## Deleted member 25887

Chris W said:


> Don't give up. There's always next year. Don't let film school or no film school define you. Keep writing. Keep creating.


yeah, fight is going on


----------



## Vindhya

When does NYU get back to its interviewed applicants? Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## dandaniel

Hey guys. Had an interview yesterday. For those interested, it's really just a chat about you. The 'be yourself' mantra seems to be true. Anyway, when asked at the end, they said we should hear back April 1st.


----------



## aet

I had my interview yesterday and asked them at the end when we find out - they said April 1st


----------



## mahtubzare

is there any hope of still having an interview?


----------



## laoyang

mahtubzare said:


> is there any hope of still having an interview?


Same question here...even tho it would be hard to tell...


----------



## Chris W

aet said:


> April 1st


Really?


----------



## Cy98

Personally, if I don’t hear anything by the first week of March, then I plan on accepting the fact that I didn’t get in to NYU and moving on. Still surprised that not a lot of people here got an interview request.


----------



## madawon

The later decision notification date might signal that they actually are just behind schedule this year... don't want to get our hopes up but April 1st leaves a lot of time for some more interviews


----------



## meep

madawon said:


> The later decision notification date might signal that they actually are just behind schedule this year... don't want to get our hopes up but April 1st leaves a lot of time for some more interviews


Yes, I was thinking along these same lines. For interview requests to have gone out in early February, that's a pretty long time between scheduled interviews and when decisions go out -- unless they actually do need that time to determine 36 spots. Idk lol, it just does seem odd that so few people on here got requests/it's never been skewed that way


----------



## minari_2103

aet said:


> I had my interview yesterday and asked them at the end when we find out - they said April 1st


They said mid march when I was interviewed on Monday
Perhaps a delay/change in the plan?


----------



## omsnyc3

Guineapictures said:


> They said mid march when I was interviewed on Monday
> Perhaps a delay/change in the plan?


same


----------



## BKKB

Guineapictures said:


> They said mid march when I was interviewed on Monday
> Perhaps a delay/change in the plan?


Was told mid March as well


----------



## meep

something that was interesting when i got my dramatic writing request was that the interviewer thought that we had been contacted by tisch already that we had reached the interview round, but we were not. i know they are different programs, and i don’t want to be blindly optimistic, but maybe they just have been swamped/delayed


----------



## Cy98

abo said:


> something that was interesting when i got my dramatic writing request was that the interviewer thought that we had been contacted by tisch already that we had reached the interview round, but we were not. i know they are different programs, and i don’t want to be blindly optimistic, but maybe they just have been swamped/delayed


Was Tisch supposed to tell applicants they advanced to the interview stage before informing them their interview date?


----------



## runningupthathill

Cy98 said:


> Was Tisch supposed to tell applicants they advanced to the interview stage before informing them their interview date?


Or I wonder if the interview request was reflected in the portal for people who were notified?


----------



## runningupthathill

From the dramatic writing thread: NYU Dramatic Writing MFA - Fall 2021 
"I emailed a department administrator to see if all of the interview requests had gone out yet and she said no. She also said the timeline was a bit different this year because of COVID. Don't mean to give false hope, but it ain't over til it's over"

I wonder if it's the same for directing


----------



## meep

Cy98 said:


> Was Tisch supposed to tell applicants they advanced to the interview stage before informing them their interview date?


based on what the interviewer said in the message, it seems so. the interviewer said that they were told we knew about getting to the interview round already, but we didn’t. they could’ve also just been confused. but if they weren’t it seems as if the process was supposed to be tisch would reach out first saying that we would be interviewed, and then a designated faculty member would schedule the individual times with everyone they were assigned. so it might be a similar situation here? i don’t know if film applicants that received interviews were contacted by tisch or individual faculty, but if it’s the latter than it might actually be a delay


----------



## runningupthathill

abo said:


> based on what the interviewer said in the message, it seems so. the interviewer said that they were told we knew about getting to the interview round already, but we didn’t. they could’ve also just been confused. but if they weren’t it seems as if the process was supposed to be tisch would reach out first saying that we would be interviewed, and then a designated faculty member would schedule the individual times with everyone they were assigned. so it might be a similar situation here? i don’t know if film applicants that received interviews were contacted by tisch or individual faculty, but if it’s the latter than it might actually be a delay


Was your status in the portal updated?


----------



## Cy98

abo said:


> based on what the interviewer said in the message, it seems so. the interviewer said that they were told we knew about getting to the interview round already, but we didn’t. they could’ve also just been confused. but if they weren’t it seems as if the process was supposed to be tisch would reach out first saying that we would be interviewed, and then a designated faculty member would schedule the individual times with everyone they were assigned. so it might be a similar situation here? i don’t know if film applicants that received interviews were contacted by tisch or individual faculty, but if it’s the latter than it might actually be a delay


The delay could be because of a smaller faculty and COVID for nyu grad film, but if that is the case I just wish Tisch would at least inform us everything would be going slower this year instead of making us confused


----------



## meep

runningupthathill said:


> Was your status in the portal updated?


no


----------



## cheeeese3cake

I have been sitting on sth for this past week: does tisch have one designated faculty member to do all the interviews or multiple like USC? if it was the latter case, did people who already had their interview donr got invited by the same faculty member?


----------



## Sw121

To answer some questions here: when I was notified it was by Courtney in the admissions office. She let me know I had advanced to the interview round and asked me if a date and time worked for the interview (all of this over email). The interview was with three faculty members. I was told which members of the faculty it would be a couple of days in advance. My portal was not updated. I was also told we would hear back mid-March.


----------



## runningupthathill

Sw121 said:


> To answer some questions here: when I was notified it was by Courtney in the admissions office. She let me know I had advanced to the interview round and asked me if a date and time worked for the interview (all of this over email). The interview was with three faculty members. I was told which members of the faculty it would be a couple of days in advance. My portal was not updated. I was also told we would hear back mid-March.


Thanks for sharing! When were you notified?


----------



## Sw121

runningupthathill said:


> Thanks for sharing! When were you notified?


Notified on 2/5 and interviewed 2/18.


----------



## Chris W

Sw121 said:


> Notified on 2/5 and interviewed 2/18.


Good luck! Add your applications to the database when you can. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## rcpsn

Sw121 said:


> Notified on 2/5 and interviewed 2/18.


Thanks for sharing! I saw you applied for the mba mfa, did you get a separate interview notification for each program?


----------



## Sw121

rcpsn said:


> Thanks for sharing! I saw you applied for the mba mfa, did you get a separate interview notification for each program?


Yup! You get separate emails from tisch and stern and have separate interviews. I heard back from Stern on 2/11.


----------



## rcpsn

Sw121 said:


> Yup! You get separate emails from tisch and stern and have separate interviews. I heard back from Stern on 2/11.


Gotcha, thanks. Good luck on the final decisions!


----------



## lilmisssunshine

runningupthathill said:


> From the dramatic writing thread: NYU Dramatic Writing MFA - Fall 2021
> "I emailed a department administrator to see if all of the interview requests had gone out yet and she said no. She also said the timeline was a bit different this year because of COVID. Don't mean to give false hope, but it ain't over til it's over"
> 
> I wonder if it's the same for directing


if i wanted to say, email a department administrator myself and ask about the directing program, what email would i send it to? is it like the one that's admissions@blah blah or a specific person? 


runningupthathill said:


> Or I wonder if the interview request was reflected in the portal for people who were notified?


is there a decision status portal? i thought that nyu doesn't notify through a portal?


----------



## runningupthathill

avidmediawatcher said:


> if i wanted to say, email a department administrator myself and ask about the directing program, what email would i send it to? is it like the one that's admissions@blah blah or a specific person?
> 
> is there a decision status portal? i thought that nyu doesn't notify through a portal?


I'd imagine it's Courtney Malenius (courtney.malenius@nyu.edu). I emailed the department once about my application and they referred me to her.
Yeah, someone confirmed that NYU doesn't notify through the portal.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Anyone received any news today? Interview request? Acceptance letter?


----------



## juliaxx

do rejection letters come at the same time as acceptance letters or before? I just wish we would get our rejection letters already so we could "close" this chapter, move on and try again next year.


----------



## Sw121

juliaxx said:


> do rejection letters come at the same time as acceptance letters or before? I just wish we would get our rejection letters already so we could "close" this chapter, move on and try again next year.


I am pretty sure they come at the same time.


----------



## minari_2103

Hey guys, am international and was interviewed last week. If any of you feel like asking me some questions during this period of anxiety, I’m happy to answer. Hit me up through a personal message.


----------



## Chris W

Guineapictures said:


> Hey guys, am international and was interviewed last week. If any of you feel like asking me some questions during this period of anxiety, I’m happy to answer. Hit me up through a personal message.


Congrats! Be sure to add your application to our database when you can. 

And thanks for offering help!


----------



## cgold

I saw someone in the writing MFA thread got an interview request today, so might not be over for us!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

cgold said:


> I saw someone in the writing MFA thread got an interview request today, so might not be over for us


🙏🙏🙏


----------



## runningupthathill

cgold said:


> I saw someone in the writing MFA thread got an interview request today, so might not be over for us!


right?!


----------



## Jo96

cgold said:


> I saw someone in the writing MFA thread got an interview request today, so might not be over for us!


Yes but I think they only started receiving interview requests last week (on February 23rd), not a month ago like us...but yes, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Cgraham

Hey all,
When I called Nyu last week. I was able to to speak with someone from I believe the Tisch graduate admissions. She said they would be sending interview notifications late February and early March. The notification for decision would be sent out mid to late March. Not trying to give false hope just providing the information I got.


----------



## meep

Cgraham said:


> Hey all,
> When I called Nyu last week. I was able to to speak with someone from I believe the Tisch graduate admissions. She said they would be sending interview notifications late February and early March. The notification for decision would be sent out mid to late March. Not trying to give false hope just providing the information I got.


was this specifically for film?


----------



## runningupthathill

Cgraham said:


> Hey all,
> When I called Nyu last week. I was able to to speak with someone from I believe the Tisch graduate admissions. She said they would be sending interview notifications late February and early March. The notification for decision would be sent out mid to late March. Not trying to give false hope just providing the information I got.


Wow this is so surprising! Thanks for sharing. This was for film or screenwriting?


----------



## Jo96

Cgraham said:


> Hey all,
> When I called Nyu last week. I was able to to speak with someone from I believe the Tisch graduate admissions. She said they would be sending interview notifications late February and early March. The notification for decision would be sent out mid to late March. Not trying to give false hope just providing the information I got.


Wow ok...This actually changes everything, thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## Cgraham

abo said:


> was this specifically for film?


Yes, I specifically asked about graduate film.


----------



## Cgraham

runningupthathill said:


> Wow this is so surprising! Thanks for sharing. This was for film or screenwriting?


I specifically asked about graduate film because that is the only thing I applied for. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jo96

Cgraham said:


> I specifically asked about graduate film because that is the only thing I applied for. Hope this helps!


Well thanks for calling! And if anyone received anything please do tell us


----------



## runningupthathill

Cgraham said:


> I specifically asked about graduate film because that is the only thing I applied for. Hope this helps!


Thank you for calling and letting us know!!!


----------



## juliaxx

this week = cycles of false hope, then disappointment, then some more (false?) hope


----------



## runningupthathill

juliaxx said:


> this week = cycles of false hope, then disappointment, then some more (false?) hope


It's still weird how broken up the notifications are from early February until now. Maybe they needed to confirm how many deferred students were still planning on attending?


----------



## Sw121

I could be wrong but I think they interview a certain set of candidates and decide who they like from that. Then from there, interview more if they feel they need to. But once again just guessing. This just makes the most amount of sense to me.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Any news today?


----------



## Vicky H

cheeeese3cake said:


> Any news today?


Looks like nope


----------



## Veer

I think there is no hope left for us now... I just checked the dramatic writing thread and I am crying 


cheeeese3cake said:


> Any news today?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Jasim said:


> I think there is no hope left for us now... I just checked the dramatic writing thread and I am crying


Oh noooo... Perhaps both programs operate under different schools and different admission system? I think someone called the tisch admission and they said that they will send out more interview invitation early March? Unless those who recieved one is not on the forum?


----------



## Jo96

Jasim said:


> I think there is no hope left for us now... I just checked the dramatic writing thread and I am crying


I think the response they received (about all interview requests being sent already) was only for dramatic writing, but it could very well also be the case for us


----------



## Jo96

cheeeese3cake said:


> Oh noooo... Perhaps both programs operate under different schools and different admission system? I think someone called the tisch admission and they said that they will send out more interview invitation early March? Unless those who recieved one is not on the forum?


Yes, I was also thinking that maybe people who received notifications those past few days simple aren't on this forum, but anyway I don't think they would've lied about notifications still being sent for us


----------



## Chris W

Jasim said:


> I think there is no hope left for us now... I just checked the dramatic writing thread and I am crying


There is always hope. Keep writing. Keep creating. Read the interview we have when @Patrick Clement . It's very zen.


----------



## Veer

I just messaged the Admissions’s office and good news 
“Decision letters are sent to all applicants in mid March. Interview requests can happen anytime between mid February and mid March.”
There is still some hope for us after all!!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Chris W said:


> There is always hope. Keep writing. Keep creating. Read the interview we have when @Patrick Clement . It's very zen.


Yeaa the opposite of war is creation, although we are not really at war now, but I feel like it is still more important now than ever!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Jasim said:


> I just messaged the Admissions’s office and good news
> “Decision letters are sent to all applicants in mid March. Interview requests can happen anytime between mid February and mid March.”
> There is still some hope for us after all!!


Thank you for calling


----------



## runningupthathill

Jasim said:


> I just messaged the Admissions’s office and good news
> “Decision letters are sent to all applicants in mid March. Interview requests can happen anytime between mid February and mid March.”
> There is still some hope for us after all!!


Thank you for reaching out!!!!


----------



## Jo96

Jasim said:


> I just messaged the Admissions’s office and good news
> “Decision letters are sent to all applicants in mid March. Interview requests can happen anytime between mid February and mid March.”
> There is still some hope for us after all!!


This sounds more like a generic answer that doesn't mean they're still sending interview requests. It's more like "this is the time-period on which we send notifications every year" (might be spread out across the whole period or might be sent on a tighter period that's comprised between mid-February and mid-March) and this year they most certainly sent all requests on February 5th and 8th.
I think they can't tell anyone they've been rejected before the official date they send everyone the decision letters on, and admitting they're no longer sending interview requests would be the same as informing everyone who haven't received any they're out (since you can't be accepted without an interview). So they send a generic reply.


----------



## Jo96

Apologies if I'm being annoyingly pessimistic here😞 But I think it's better not to continue hoping too much at this point, otherwise the decision letter might be harder to swallow.


----------



## Vindhya

Does anybody have idea about when they started rolling out their decisions last year?


----------



## Chris W

Vindhya said:


> Does anybody have idea about when they started rolling out their decisions last year?


The application database is your friend.  Use the filters and sorting to easily get this answer. (You can sort by decision date)






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have questions on how to use this feature please post your question on this new site help and support forum:






						FilmSchool.org Questions & Support
					

Questions and help on how to use the FilmSchool.org web site



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Vindhya said:


> Does anybody have idea about when they started rolling out their decisions last year?


I think looking at the past replies on this thread, people who had the interview said mid March?


----------



## Jo96

Vindhya said:


> Does anybody have idea about when they started rolling out their decisions last year?


Last year apparently people who got accepted after being interviewed received a phone call on March 16th and 17th, and rejection letters were sent on March 18th. Then after rejection letters were sent, some people were waitlisted.


----------



## Jo96

God I'm so disappointed for this year! Will probably try again next year though


----------



## Jo96

Vindhya said:


> Does anybody have idea about when they started rolling out their decisions last year?


(But I believe some people were told, by the person who interviewed them, they would receive their acceptance decision on April 1st)


----------



## Zakif_25

Hi guys, I was interviewed on the 26th of Feb and notified on the 8th of Feb. First thing I hear is congrats on passing two rounds of competition with other applicants before reaching the interviews stage. They told me that final decisions will be made mid march. No specific date. 
Interview: wanted to know me more as a person, we dived into what brought me to film, my educational and film background, etc. Nothing specific, they asked about my short film submission, etc. They also answered any questions I had about the program. Really nice teachers and made me love the program already. I hope this can help anyone who’s scheduled for an interview in the future.  

I hope that you all get what’s right for you in the right time. Let’s keep creating.


----------



## POS

I’m feeling really blue today. I don’t think it’s realistic that we are still getting an interview.


----------



## Veer

We are not 😔


----------



## Jo96

I don't think we are either. I know this is extremely disappointing (NYU really is my dream school) but let's not forget that it's still possible to try again next year. And anyway not being accepted to Tisch absolutely doesn't mean that we won't succeed in the film industry or in anything we're passionate about, AT ALL!
Getting in the film industry is really tough, it's a very competitive industry! Most people fail before they succeed. So I think it's essential to remain persistent and not to give up after one "failure" (and to be honest, getting in one of the Top film schools doesn't mean you'll have a clear path to success (but it certainly helps a great deal of course), so not letting failure and refusal (most filmmakers faced a lot of them during their careers) take you down is key to navigating the film industry).


----------



## Jo96

Hope everyone's safe with covid, and that I'll see some of you at NYU one day, sending all of you lot's of love from Paris


----------



## Zakif_25

Jo96 said:


> I don't think we are either. I know this is extremely disappointing (NYU really is my dream school) but let's not forget that it's still possible to try again next year. And anyway not being accepted to Tisch absolutely doesn't mean that we won't succeed in the film industry or in anything we're passionate about, AT ALL!
> Getting in the film industry is really tough, it's a very competitive industry! Most people fail before they succeed. So I think it's essential to remain persistent and not to give up after one "failure" (and to be honest, getting in one of the Top film schools doesn't mean you'll have a clear path to success (but it certainly helps a great deal of course), so not letting failure and refusal (most filmmakers faced a lot of them during their careers) take you down is key to navigating the film industry).


And being rejected isn’t a failure at all. Just like you mentioned, graduating from these schools will not make anyone an artist and a working professional, there are so many other factors. It’s really about the stories that inspire us and nobody can stop anybody from telling these stories.


----------



## Jo96

Zackry said:


> And being rejected isn’t a failure at all. Just like you mentioned, graduating from these schools will not make anyone an artist and a working professional, there are so many other factors. It’s really about the stories that inspire us and nobody can stop anybody from telling these stories.


It's surely not a failure indeed! But I know that disappointment made me see it as such at first, and then I realized that as you said there are other factors and other ways to get to filmmaking.

So yes, it's primordial to remind ourselves that this is not a failure (and to not let it take our motivation down)


----------



## Jo96

I think best thing we can do is cease any opportunity to practice and gain experience


----------



## Chris W

Jo96 said:


> I think best thing we can do is cease any opportunity to practice and gain experience


I hope you mean seize! 🤣


----------



## Jo96

Chris W said:


> I hope you mean seize! 🤣


Oh wow!! YES! would've definitely been sending a whole other message haha

Don't CEASE making films!


----------



## Jo96

Motivational speech gone wrong😒😒


----------



## dchuang0710

Is it possible to get waitlisted without an interview?


----------



## dchuang0710

I was asked by Courtney on 12/7 to edit down my 25 min video. I resubmitted my application on 12/15, anyone had a similar experience?

I never got an interview request and was wondering if it has anything to do with this...

I asked during the open house zoom call if I could submit my 25 min short film, and they originally said it was okay...


----------



## runningupthathill

I emailed someone in admissions and they said "Interview requests may still go out this week or next week."


----------



## cheeeese3cake

runningupthathill said:


> I emailed someone in admissions and they said "Interview requests may still go out this week or next week."


reallly?? Did you ask about tisch in specific? Or just in general


----------



## runningupthathill

cheeeese3cake said:


> reallly?? Did you ask about tisch in specific? Or just in general


Graduate film specifically


----------



## dchuang0710

Yeah I just got a reply from Courtney, she told me decisions will be communicated next week.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

runningupthathill said:


> Graduate film specifically


Thank you for reaching out and sharing this with us. 

I can't believe that they are still sending out interview request. I thought they are supposed to send out offer starting next week


----------



## dchuang0710

It sounds like they will be sending out offers and rejections next week....at least that is what I got from the short email Courtney wrote to me.


----------



## runningupthathill

cheeeese3cake said:


> Thank you for reaching out and sharing this with us.
> 
> I can't believe that they are still sending out interview request. I thought they are supposed to send out offer starting next week


Maybe she just meant it's a possibility because she didn't want to provide a definitive answer. I'm going to *try* to move on, haha.


----------



## runningupthathill

dchuang0710 said:


> It sounds like they will be sending out offers and rejections next week....at least that is what I got from the short email Courtney wrote to me.


What exactly did she say?


----------



## dchuang0710

I emailed to make sure my application was completed and here is what she wrote back:

Your application is complete and decisions will be communicated next week.


----------



## dchuang0710

That is why I wanted to know if it’s possible to be waitlisted without an interview...


----------



## runningupthathill

dchuang0710 said:


> That is why I wanted to know if it’s possible to be waitlisted without an interview...


Well, I was wondering if they interview in small batches and decide who they want to admit first before sending out more interview requests. That's probably too optimistic, but it would explain why they'd be sending out more interview requests along with acceptances in the same week.


----------



## dchuang0710

runningupthathill said:


> Well, I was wondering if they interview in small batches and decide who they want to admit first before sending out more interview requests. That's probably too optimistic, but it would explain why they'd be sending out more interview requests along with acceptances in the same week.


I hope you are right!!!


----------



## juliaxx

They are definitely not going to be sending out interview requests along with acceptances - just probably aren't allowed to give us a definitive"no."


----------



## Chris W

dchuang0710 said:


> I was asked by Courtney on 12/7 to edit down my 25 min video. I resubmitted my application on 12/15, anyone had a similar experience?


Was 25 over the limit?


----------



## Vindhya

Yes. It was 15 minutes this time


Chris W said:


> Was 25 over the limit?


----------



## weeblewobble18

Anyone else's cholesterol skyrocketing with the waiting?
I thought I'd be rational about the application process, but I'm checking this forum in the middle of the night. 
Decisions should be out soon, good luck to everybody.


----------



## Vindhya

weeblewobble18 said:


> Anyone else's cholesterol skyrocketing with the waiting?
> I thought I'd be rational about the application process, but I'm checking this forum in the middle of the night.
> Decisions should be out soon, good luck to everybody.


SAME!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

runningupthathill said:


> Maybe she just meant it's a possibility because she didn't want to provide a definitive answer. I'm going to *try* to move on, haha.


Yeaa me too :'(


----------



## Sw121

Vindhya said:


> Does anybody have idea about when they started rolling out their decisions last year?


On the 16th I believe.


----------



## Jo96

Sw121 said:


> On the 16th I believe.


16th and 17th last year for people who got accepted, then on the 18th for those who didn't, and then other people were waitlisted (only people who got interviewed I suppose)


----------



## POS

but what about this? That doesn’t sound like they are done with interviews and sending rejection letters just yet. Or am I getting it wrong?  


runningupthathill said:


> I emailed someone in admissions and they said "Interview requests may still go out this week or next week."


----------



## Jo96

POS said:


> but what about this? That doesn’t sound like they are done with interviews and sending rejection letters just yet. Or am I getting it wrong?


I think they simply can't say they're no longer sending requests because that would be the same as informing those who didn't receive any that they're not accepted (since they don't accept anyone without an interview). And they have to wait until the official date they send rejection letters on to inform people on their application status (and I believe they wait until they've chosen their 36 students to send anyone rejection letters, even to those who didn't even get interviewed). So, in the meantime, they give a vague answer that doesn't really implicate anything.

(don't know if what I've just said is really clear haha)


----------



## Jo96

(But god I'm hoping they're still sending requests, even though that's probably delusional)


----------



## weeblewobble18

Bumping this thread so applicants can find it easily this week when decisions are released. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

weeblewobble18 said:


> Bumping this thread so applicants can find it easily this week when decisions are released. Good luck to everyone.


Man I hope they can arrive sooner, regardless good or bad news, cause I am going crazy here


----------



## Chris W

weeblewobble18 said:


> Bumping this thread so applicants can find it easily this week when decisions are released. Good luck to everyone.


Ha. Yeah sorry I updated a lot of film school pages yesterday. 🤣


----------



## dandaniel

Hi guys. Just got a call from Barbara to confirm I have been offered a place on the course. Anyone else hear?


----------



## weeblewobble18

Congratulations!!! What an achievement!
Can’t believe they’re announcing acceptances on a Sunday this year!


----------



## omsnyc3

dandaniel said:


> Hi guys. Just got a call from Barbara to confirm I have been offered a place on the course. Anyone else hear?


Just now???  That’s so wild they are calling on a Sunday!   Congrats man am I anxious


----------



## bornfromcelluloid

Hi guys!! Just got a call from Barbara too!!!!! 😍🤩 had my interview on 02/26. Best of luck to all and can’t wait to meet everyone going in the fall!


----------



## weeblewobble18

omsnyc3 said:


> Just now???  That’s so wild they are calling on a Sunday!   Congrats man am I anxious


Got a good feeling about you@omsnyc3!


----------



## weeblewobble18

bornfromcelluloid said:


> Hi guys!! Just got a call from Barbara too!!!!! 😍🤩 had my interview on 02/26. Best of luck to all and can’t wait to meet everyone going in the fall!


Question for the anxiety ridden: what does your last name start with?
A sincere, sincere congratulations.


----------



## dchuang0710

Congrats!!!


----------



## dchuang0710

Is anyone still getting Vimeo views?


----------



## omsnyc3

weeblewobble18 said:


> Question for the anxiety ridden: what does your last name start with?
> A sincere, sincere congratulations.


Would be curious to know as well - I wonder if because it is on a Sunday they will do them all today


----------



## weeblewobble18

omsnyc3 said:


> Would be curious to know as well - I wonder if because it is on a Sunday they will do them all today


Have faith!  Keep your head up, try not to think too much about it, and be open to the possibility of receiving a call tomorrow.  I was interviewed too and I haven't heard anything, and I'm right there with you.  Good luck!


----------



## BKKB

Got a call earlier today as well! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AuA

.


----------



## maytheforce

Has anyone who applied for the dual degree MBA/MFA program heard today?


----------



## Cy98

Congrats to those who have gotten accepted so far!


----------



## Chris W

dandaniel said:


> Hi guys. Just got a call from Barbara to confirm I have been offered a place on the course. Anyone else hear?





bornfromcelluloid said:


> Hi guys!! Just got a call from Barbara too!!!!! 😍🤩 had my interview on 02/26. Best of luck to all and can’t wait to meet everyone going in the fall!


Congrats!!! That's so awesome! Be sure to update your Applications with as much info as you can and here's the link to the NYU private club and forum if you're interested in getting that forum rocking again:



			PRIVATE CLUB - NYU


----------



## tcw100001

Any updates?


----------



## maytheforce

Just got a call that I’ve been accepted to the MFA/MBA program. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Chris W

maytheforce said:


> Just got a call that I’ve been accepted to the MFA/MBA program. Good luck to everyone!


That's awesome!!! Remember to add your Application to our database. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## greenmineral

maytheforce said:


> Just got a call that I’ve been accepted to the MFA/MBA program. Good luck to everyone!


ME TOO!!! Hi future class mate 😊


----------



## Sw121

I got the call for the mba/mfa program as well. Congrats to everyone who got the call and good luck to anyone who hasn’t yet!


----------



## Vindhya

Anyone from grad film who got a call?


----------



## Yellowhat

I got a call this morning accepting me to the Grad film program. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Zakif_25

Guys, I received a NetId and University ID. I don’t have access to my email address nor the phone number. Is this a no or yes? I can’t find a final decision after activating the account. My god, I’m nervous


----------



## weeblewobble18

Zackry said:


> Guys, I received a NetId and University ID. I don’t have access to my email address nor the phone number. Is this a no or yes? I can’t find a final decision after activating the account. My god, I’m nervous


They probably wouldn't be giving you a University ID if the answer was a no.  
Anyone else have this happen to them? 
Good luck to the remaining people who haven't heard anything!


----------



## omsnyc3

weeblewobble18 said:


> They probably wouldn't be giving you a University ID if the answer was a no.
> Anyone else have this happen to them?
> Good luck to the remaining people who haven't heard anything!


Agreed, I think that can only be a good sign!  Still have not heard anything since my interview, anxiously waiting.  Congrats to all those who have heard back!


----------



## Zakif_25

weeblewobble18 said:


> They probably wouldn't be giving you a University ID if the answer was a no.
> Anyone else have this happen to them?
> Good luck to the remaining people who haven't heard anything!


I hope it’s yes, I want to see it clearly somewhere though. Good luck to everyone in whatever decision it turns to be, this is a great community that I’m happy to be part of


----------



## Zakif_25

omsnyc3 said:


> Agreed, I think that can only be a good sign!  Still have not heard anything since my interview, anxiously waiting.  Congrats to all those who have heard back!


I hope it’s a good sign, I just want to see it somewhere clearly. Good luck to you too, let us know when you hear from them


----------



## Chris W

greenmineral said:


> ME TOO!!! Hi future class mate 😊





Sw121 said:


> I got the call for the mba/mfa program as well. Congrats to everyone who got the call and good luck to anyone who hasn’t yet!





Yellowhat said:


> I got a call accepting me to the Grad film program. Good luck to everyone!


Congrats!! 🎉🎉

Link to gain access to private NYU forum is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - NYU
		


Get that private forum rocking.


----------



## Vindhya

Do you guys think this is it?


----------



## weeblewobble18

Vindhya said:


> Do you guys think this is it?


Nope. Calls have gone out as late as 5 pm EST. Hang in there. Currently watching cooking shows to ride out the waiting.


----------



## Vindhya

What about tomorrow? Does it happen through one day only?


----------



## weeblewobble18

Vindhya said:


> What about tomorrow? Does it happen through one day only?


Decisions have typically been released by phone over two days.  But decisions were released on a Sunday this year so anything can happen.


----------



## Vindhya

They sent out decisions yesterday also?


----------



## Vindhya

I got it in. I was notified via mail


----------



## Chris W

Congrats! Add your application to our database when you can.


----------



## AuA

Vindhya said:


> I got it in. I was notified via mail


Congrats! I received a call yesterday and was told that I will get the official letter of acceptance in the coming days. Was it mail or email? Did you get something via post? Thanks


----------



## Mr. November

Zackry said:


> Guys, I received a NetId and University ID. I don’t have access to my email address nor the phone number. Is this a no or yes? I can’t find a final decision after activating the account. My god, I’m nervous


Hi everyone! This happened with me too. I saw the netid and university id when I logged back into my application, but I haven’t received a call or an email


----------



## Vindhya

AuA said:


> Congrats! I received a call yesterday and was told that I will get the official letter of acceptance in the coming days. Was it mail or email? Did you get something via post? Thanks


It was an email!


----------



## Zakif_25

Mr. November said:


> Hi everyone! This happened with me too. I saw the netid and university id when I logged back into my application, but I haven’t received a call or an email


I logged in and created an account and I was able to access classes registration, saw an email created for me (nyu.edu). So go ahead and do that, I guess they wouldn’t make us this kind of access if not admitted. Go and try it out and let us know, good luck


----------



## Zakif_25

These are the steps when you get an ID and netid number. I think it means yes based on what steps should be taken after these are provided. Check the link, guys 




			https://www.nyu.edu/admissions/visiting-students/admitted-students/critical-instructions.html


----------



## Zakif_25




----------



## Okae23

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## omsnyc3

Zackry said:


> I logged in and created an account and I was able to access classes registration, saw an email created for me (nyu.edu). So go ahead and do that, I guess they wouldn’t make us this kind of access if not admitted. Go and try it out and let us know, good luck


I don't think they would give you a net ID if you were not being admitted.  For example, I still have my net ID and used it from my undergrad for this application, but have gotten no updates whatsoever regarding registering for classes, on my application portal which says 'submitted' still, or anything other than from my undergraduate past at NYU.  I still have not heard anything, and given the influx of people who seem to have gotten admitted but had not been active posting on here throughout interviews etc, I would guess that by end of day today that should be it for admission calls and spots  - but who knows!  Will update if I get rejection/waitlist, or hear anything regardless.  Congrats to everyone, and best of luck to anyone waiting.


----------



## tcw100001

Any chance to still be admitted?


----------



## Galadriel

I’ve known of waitlisted candidates in previous years to get assigned their IDs from NYU so don’t assume anything yet. It just means decision time is upon us 🤞🤞🤞 I’m a dramatic writing applicant and we are still waiting (we got the NYU IDs added today too)...🤔


----------



## weeblewobble18

Waitlisted.  Received an update to my application portal before ten a.m. this morning. 
And yes, I have been assigned IDs from NYU as well.  
Keep the updates going.  They've helped me a great deal through the anxiety of the past couple of days.  Congratulations to everyone who's been accepted so far.


----------



## omsnyc3

weeblewobble18 said:


> Waitlisted.  Received an update to my application portal before ten a.m. this morning.
> And yes, I have been assigned IDs from NYU as well.
> Keep the updates going.  They've helped me a great deal through the anxiety of the past couple of days.  Congratulations to everyone who's been accepted so far.


I was also just alerted via email that I have been waitlisted.


----------



## Okae23

weeblewobble18 said:


> Waitlisted.  Received an update to my application portal before ten a.m. this morning.
> And yes, I have been assigned IDs from NYU as well.
> Keep the updates going.  They've helped me a great deal through the anxiety of the past couple of days.  Congratulations to everyone who's been accepted so far.


Did they send you an email with an update?


----------



## weeblewobble18

omsnyc3 said:


> I was also just alerted via email that I have been waitlisted.


It's not a no, and as far as I know, at least a couple successful people from the program have been waitlisted and gone on to do great things.  Good luck, and I hope to see you in the fall.


----------



## weeblewobble18

Okae23 said:


> Did they send you an email with an update?


Yes.


----------



## Mr. November

I’ve been waitlisted too


----------



## Veer

To the ones who got waitlisted, were you all interviewed?


----------



## Okae23

Have they sent out rejections ?


----------



## Mr. November

Jasim said:


> To the ones who got waitlisted, were you all interviewed?


I was interviewed


----------



## omsnyc3

Jasim said:


> To the ones who got waitlisted, were you all interviewed?


Yes I was interviewed.


----------



## Zakif_25

Waitlist too


----------



## cosmoth

Also waitlisted 💕 (& was interviewed)


----------



## Zakif_25

What are the chances of being admitted after a waitlist? Who would reject the offer though


----------



## Mohammed

Vindhya said:


> It was an email!


Hi Vindhya,

You are an international student right? Did you get an interview schedule before or it's just the decision email you got directly?


----------



## Okae23

Did they send out acceptance letters?


----------



## Zakif_25

Jasim said:


> To the ones who got waitlisted, were you all interviewed?


I was interviewed too


----------



## omsnyc3

Zackry said:


> What are the chances of being admitted after a waitlist? Who would reject the offer though


You never know some people may choose to go somewhere else they applied or not go at all - depending on scholarships, personal reasons, or anything!  I looked at last years thread and it looked like at least a couple people got in off the waitlist in April/May.  Someone I know who was an alumni from a few years back told me to try to like also think about other applicants and not just yourself (I only applied to NYU), but I imagine if I was accepted into Usc or afi or had a good offer somewhere else, I certainly would weigh all my options out as well.  I have also read there is no like specific ranking in the waitlist - basically if slots open, they will review the students on the list and choose from there who to extend an offer to....so the wait/game continues even if there is a chance of spots opening ha ha.


----------



## AuA

I have been trying to find the fall 2020 thread and for some reason, I can't. Could someone link it for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## Chris W

AuA said:


> I have been trying to find the fall 2020 thread and for some reason, I can't. Could someone link it for me? Thank you so much!





			Search results for query: Nyu 2020


----------



## Chris W

AuA said:


> I have been trying to find the fall 2020 thread and for some reason, I can't. Could someone link it for me? Thank you so much!


BTW the trick is to go to the MA application thread forum. Choose "this Forum" in search option and select search title only. Then type in nyu 2020 or usc 2020 into search. Etc...


----------



## Zakif_25

omsnyc3 said:


> You never know some people may choose to go somewhere else they applied or not go at all - depending on scholarships, personal reasons, or anything!  I looked at last years thread and it looked like at least a couple people got in off the waitlist in April/May.  Someone I know who was an alumni from a few years back told me to try to like also think about other applicants and not just yourself (I only applied to NYU), but I imagine if I was accepted into Usc or afi or had a good offer somewhere else, I certainly would weigh all my options out as well.  I have also read there is no like specific ranking in the waitlist - basically if slots open, they will review the students on the list and choose from there who to extend an offer to....so the wait/game continues even if there is a chance of spots opening ha ha.





omsnyc3 said:


> You never know some people may choose to go somewhere else they applied or not go at all - depending on scholarships, personal reasons, or anything!  I looked at last years thread and it looked like at least a couple people got in off the waitlist in April/May.  Someone I know who was an alumni from a few years back told me to try to like also think about other applicants and not just yourself (I only applied to NYU), but I imagine if I was accepted into Usc or afi or had a good offer somewhere else, I certainly would weigh all my options out as well.  I have also read there is no like specific ranking in the waitlist - basically if slots open, they will review the students on the list and choose from there who to extend an offer to....so the wait/game continues even if there is a chance of spots opening ha ha.


My god, the waiting game will continue then 😂😂 

I’m really happy that we created this nice supportive community too. I wish those who got in all the success and those who didn’t or still waiting, the best of luck in whatever path they chose to go for


----------



## cheeeese3cake

It seems that I can no longer see my application checklist when I log into the portal...anyone experiencing the same thing?


----------



## catmom

cheeeese3cake said:


> It seems that I can no longer see my application checklist when I log into the portal...anyone experiencing the same thing?


My checklist is gone too now! I’m still waiting on the inevitable rejection.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

catmom said:


> My checklist is gone too now! I’m still waiting on the inevitable rejection.


We are on the same boat! 
Did you get an interview btw?


----------



## Veer

cheeeese3cake said:


> It seems that I can no longer see my application checklist when I log into the portal...anyone experiencing the same thing?


Same! Damn, it’s killing me 😭


----------



## catmom

cheeeese3cake said:


> We are on the same boat!
> Did you get an interview btw?


I didn’t interview so I know what’s coming 😂


----------



## cheeeese3cake

catmom said:


> I didn’t interview so I know what’s coming 😂


Same mate same :'(


----------



## Chris W

catmom said:


> I didn’t interview so I know what’s coming 😂


USC admits some who weren't interviewed. I guess this isn't the case you think for NYU?


----------



## Veer

Chris W said:


> USC admits some who weren't interviewed. I guess this isn't the case you think for NYU?


Considering the whole covid situation, I am hoping that things might be different and NYU might waitlist those who weren’t interviewed (if not accept)


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Jasim said:


> Considering the whole covid situation, I am hoping that things might be different and NYU might waitlist those who weren’t interviewed (if not accept)


I know it is foolish to think so but I too can't stop considering that it would be a possibility


----------



## catmom

Chris W said:


> USC admits some who weren't interviewed. I guess this isn't the case you think for NYU?


For me it just does more harm than good to be hopeful, especially without hard evidence that it's been done before. If it happens, it happens. But I'd rather prepare for the worst!


----------



## Chris W

Jasim said:


> Considering the whole covid situation, I am hoping that things might be different and NYU might waitlist those who weren’t interviewed (if not accept)


I'm not sure they're going to change it for that TBH.

Btw I'm currently developing an update to the following page where it'll show important stats like how many get accepted off of wait-list, how many are accepted who aren't interviewed etc... All from data in our application database. 






						Admissions Statistics for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Vindhya

Mohammed said:


> Hi Vindhya,
> 
> You are an international student right? Did you get an interview schedule before or it's just the decision email you got directly?


So, I missed an email where they told me that Barbara has been trying to get through. I was out of network coverage at that point. A few hours later I got an electronic mail. And yes, I am from India.


----------



## Vindhya

Also, anyone with lots of housing & funding related information?


----------



## Mohammed

Vindhya said:


> So, I missed an email where they told me that Barbara has been trying to get through. I was out of network coverage at that point. A few hours later I got an electronic mail. And yes, I am from India.


Hi Vindhya!
Is there any contact number to reach Barbara?


----------



## catmom

Just saw the update on my portal for the rejection, didn't get an email yet for it though.


----------



## meep

also got rejected


----------



## Mohammed

catmom said:


> Just saw the update on my portal for the rejection, didn't get an email yet for it though.


Same here just checked the portal. REJECTED!


----------



## cgold

Also rejected! Thrilled to be done waiting though!! 

Congrats to everyone, this application was a lot of work. Personally, I was really proud of the work I did on this application, so I learned something in the process and that is what matters to me!


----------



## Chris W

Bummer guys.  Be sure to update or add your Applications in the database so our data gets more accurate. 






						Admissions Statistics for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Are you going to a different school or trying again next year?


----------



## ss01

Also rejected and just glad that I can stop thinking about it!!


----------



## cgold

Chris W said:


> Bummer guys.  Be sure to update or add your Applications in the database so our data gets more accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admissions Statistics for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
> 
> 
> Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to a different school or trying again next year?


Going to USC


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Got rejected too happy that it is finally over!


----------



## yd_new

It took them a while to send the reject letter, got an email to check my application. Now it’s up to my waitlist schools


----------



## Okae23

Rejected


----------



## catmom

Chris W said:


> Bummer guys.  Be sure to update or add your Applications in the database so our data gets more accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admissions Statistics for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
> 
> 
> Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to a different school or trying again next year?


I’m preparing to reapply while waiting on waitlists! Going to take advantage of the year off if I don’t get off a waitlist!


----------



## Cy98

#TeamRejected


----------



## hugofaraco

Rejected too


----------



## Veer

Rejected 🙅🏻‍♀️


----------



## Veer

We all saw this coming though


----------



## juliaxx

Rejected. though the wound is fresh (haha) I was wondering if any of you guys have any idea what you will do with yourselves in the following year? Meaning, are you planning to work a normal job and reapply next year, try to find a job in the film industry, and also reapply next year, or maybe apply to a different university? 

Personally, the rejection is most painful for me not because of the fact of not being accepted in itself but because for months I have set my mind to the prospect of living and studying in New York, and now I have no plan and I just feel anxious as hell.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

catmom said:


> I’m preparing to reapply while waiting on waitlists! Going to take advantage of the year off if I don’t get off a waitlist!


Me too! Hope you will get accepted by your waitlisted school!


----------



## catmom

juliaxx said:


> Rejected. though the wound is fresh (haha) I was wondering if any of you guys have any idea what you will do with yourselves in the following year? Meaning, are you planning to work a normal job and reapply next year, try to find a job in the film industry, and also reapply next year, or maybe apply to a different university?
> 
> Personally, the rejection is most painful for me not because of the fact of not being accepted in itself but because for months I have set my mind to the prospect of living and studying in New York, and now I have no plan and I just feel anxious as hell.


It sucks to be in limbo again for another year but I'm going to keep working at my part time jobs outside of the industry and if it's safe I'll travel/go make short films with friends. I'm reapplying next year to some schools. What are you thinking of doing? You can message me too!


----------



## catmom

cheeeese3cake said:


> Me too! Hope you will get accepted by your waitlisted school!


Where do you think you'll reapply to? Thanks!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

catmom said:


> Where do you think you'll reapply to? Thanks!


NYU, UCLA (if they start taking new applicants again), maybe a few other schools, idk yet.


----------



## Okae23

Hey this thread has been so reassuring ! Maybe we all can create a film group outside of this to hold each other accountable and share future projects! I just love the positivity.


----------



## catmom

Okae23 said:


> Hey this thread has been so reassuring ! Maybe we all can create a film group outside of this to hold each other accountable and share future projects! I just love the positivity.


I'd love that!


----------



## Okae23

juliaxx said:


> Rejected. though the wound is fresh (haha) I was wondering if any of you guys have any idea what you will do with yourselves in the following year? Meaning, are you planning to work a normal job and reapply next year, try to find a job in the film industry, and also reapply next year, or maybe apply to a different university?
> 
> Personally, the rejection is most painful for me not because of the fact of not being accepted in itself but because for months I have set my mind to the prospect of living and studying in New York, and now I have no plan and I just feel anxious as hell.


You took those words right out of my mouth.


----------



## rcpsn

Rejected. Was wondering if they would give any feedback so I know what parts of my application were clearly lacking that I didn't even cross the first stage. Has anyone ever reached out to them after a rejection? 

On a more optimistic side note - this thread and community have been invaluable during a nerve-wracking and extended wait period. Congrats to those that got in, hoping to see the rest of you in the 2022 thread. In the meantime, if anyone makes it to NYC and wants to collaborate, reach out


----------



## AuA

Chris W said:


> Search results for query: Nyu 2020


Thank you!


----------



## Lizzy

Rejected. Haven't heard anything from schools in NYC except the final decision. I think it's a clear sign that I am not the type of student they want.😅


----------



## Deleted member 25887

juliaxx said:


> Rejected. though the wound is fresh (haha) I was wondering if any of you guys have any idea what you will do with yourselves in the following year? Meaning, are you planning to work a normal job and reapply next year, try to find a job in the film industry, and also reapply next year, or maybe apply to a different university?
> 
> Personally, the rejection is most painful for me not because of the fact of not being accepted in itself but because for months I have set my mind to the prospect of living and studying in New York, and now I have no plan and I just feel anxious as hell.


The same here. I was dreaming about NY. But I am going to stop with applying to film school. It asks so much money and time. I will better try to get an internship in the industry. Probably it is a faster way since I already have some experience and master degree in Communication


----------



## Deleted member 25887

Maybe we need to create a community of rejected people haha to support each other and see where we get by the end of the days


----------



## Zakif_25

kudzelkaliubou said:


> The same here. I was dreaming about NY. But I am going to stop with applying to film school. It asks so much money and time. I will better try to get an internship in the industry. Probably it is a faster way since I already have some experience and master degree in Communication


Good luck in whatever path you chose to go


----------



## Deleted member 25887

Zackry said:


> Good luck in whatever path you chose to go


Thanks a lot. I wish all people here the same - good luck whatever path you chose


----------



## Chris W

kudzelkaliubou said:


> Maybe we need to create a community of rejected people haha to support each other and see where we get by the end of the days


We could be that community.  Start a new thread here for those who got rejected or I can move your post to a new thread.

Getting rejected doesn't say anything about you and it's not the only path. I went to BU in the late 90s for film and a good portion of my classmates aren't in the business anymore or didn't really get a foot hold at all. Film school is not a gaurentee of work. A decent amount of editors and producers I know didn't even go to film school at all.

Try again next year if you want or bust down the door your own way.

Film school is a great experience but it's not the only way.


----------



## Chris W

catmom said:


> Just saw the update on my portal for the rejection, didn't get an email yet for it though.





abo said:


> also got rejected





Mohammed said:


> Same here just checked the portal. REJECTED!





ss01 said:


> Also rejected and just glad that I can stop thinking about it!!





cheeeese3cake said:


> Got rejected too happy that it is finally over!





yd_new said:


> It took them a while to send the reject letter, got an email to check my application. Now it’s up to my waitlist schools





Okae23 said:


> Rejected





Cy98 said:


> #TeamRejected





hugofaraco said:


> Rejected too





Jasim said:


> Rejected 🙅🏻‍♀️


Sorry to hear. NYU is a tough school to get into.

A wait-list 2021 thread was created... If you guys want to create a rejected thread?

We used to have those a while back and they were helpful to people.






						Waitlist Support Group 2021
					

Hey guys! I was waitlisted for two programs, so I think we could all benefit from somewhere we can talk about it. So this is just for anyone who was waitlisted anywhere and the waiting is killing them. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				




Remember a rejection is not the end. Only the beginning.*

*Of an origin story.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> A wait-list 2021 thread was created... If you guys want to create a rejected thread?


Created one.






						Rejected 2021
					

I thought I'd create a thread for people who had their Applications rejected (YOU were not rejected... Your application was) to commiserate and discuss your next plans.  Are you applying again next year? Are you going to a school you were admitted to? Are you going to say F*** it and knock down...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also do I could share one of the best animated films of all time. 🤣


----------



## Sw121

Has anyone accepted received financial aid information yet?


----------



## Yellowhat

Sw121 said:


> Has anyone accepted received financial aid information yet?


I received scholarship info but not FAFSA yet. Did anyone else get a TSOA scholarship? I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Sw121

Was it in your initial acceptance letter?


----------



## Yellowhat

Sw121 said:


> Was it in your initial acceptance letter?


Yep it was kind of an attachment — see below.


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

Congratulations to everyone who got in and everyone waitlisted!! If you're comfortable sharing, I would love to some of your portfolio submissions. I didn't get an interview so I'd appreciate seeing the caliber I need to work up to. Feel free to DM me or reply here  Thank you in advance


----------



## Chris W

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got in and everyone waitlisted!! If you're comfortable sharing, I would love to some of your portfolio submissions. I didn't get an interview so I'd appreciate seeing the caliber I need to work up to. Feel free to DM me or reply here  Thank you in advance



Yes if accepted people could update their application with their portfolios that would be awesome.


----------



## rpgh

Hi all,

I just wanted to say that if you weren't offered a place this year, don't lose hope for next year. The first year I applied, I wasn't even offered an interview and on my second attempt I was offered a place and a scholarship. I also heard that many of the places this year were reserved for accepted applicants from last year who were unable to attend due to COVID. Additionally, the number of applications rose significantly this year (I think I read somewhere between 30-50%). There were way more people applying for fewer places, so if you're desperate to go to NYU, it's definitely worth trying again next year. 

Whatever you decide to do, I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## Okae23

Hey is it possible if someone who got accepted can send me their application materials? I plan to apply next year and just want to get an idea what they are looking for.!!


----------



## Chris W

Okae23 said:


> Hey is it possible if someone who got accepted can send me their application materials? I plan to apply next year and just want to get an idea what they are looking for.!!


There may also be some NYU applications in the database that have material attached but I can't remember for sure.

Hopefully those accepted this year can add their material to their Applications here as well.


----------



## weeblewobble18

No obligation to do so, but it'd be very helpful to post if people start getting admitted off the waitlist for this year.


----------



## AuA

If any accepted students are still here: would you like to make a group chat? As far as I understand, a lot of you will be relocating to New York so it might be extra helpful to do something like that. . .


----------



## Yellowhat

AuA said:


> If any accepted students are still here: would you like to make a group chat? As far as I understand, a lot of you will be relocating to New York so it might be extra helpful to do something like that. . .


I’d love that! It would be nice to get to know everyone a bit before school. I’m already based in New York and would be happy to offer any advice I can.


----------



## AuA

I'll pm you


----------



## Vindhya

Is there's any thread for accepted students?


----------



## Chris W

Vindhya said:


> Is there's any thread for accepted students?



There's the private forum which you can gain access by going here: 



			PRIVATE CLUB - NYU
		


Although it's not as active as the other private forums (but you can change that!  )

But also feel free to create an accepted students thread in the public part of the site if you want to.


----------



## Zakif_25

Any movement on the waitlist guys?


----------



## Mr. November

Nope, nothing for me


----------



## Mr. November

It looks like someone on the NYU MFA dramatic writing waitlist got admitted. I wonder how the graduate program is going? Anyone planning on declining?


----------



## Zakif_25

Mr. November said:


> It looks like someone on the NYU MFA dramatic writing waitlist got admitted. I wonder how the graduate program is going? Anyone planning on declining?


From some research I did, some people got in the program by end of April and early May. Not sure how different departments work though.


----------



## omsnyc3

Anyone get off the waitlist?  Does anyone also know when the deadline to accept was for those that were accepted?


----------



## Zakif_25

omsnyc3 said:


> Anyone get off the waitlist?  Does anyone also know when the deadline to accept was for those that were accepted?


Nothing for me yet, it was April 24th probably as it was mentioned on the letter or somewhere else. Any news for you?


----------



## omsnyc3

Zackry said:


> Nothing for me yet, it was April 24th probably as it was mentioned on the letter or somewhere else. Any news for you?


nothing for me - will update if I get anything!


----------



## Zakif_25

omsnyc3 said:


> nothing for me - will update if I get anything!


Someone got in two days ago off the waitlist, that’s for Drama writing at Tisch. There’s a very very tiny hope still


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## Chris W

In our application database we have options for:

NYU - Cinematography
NYU - Editing
But those aren't really things you apply to at NYU? There's Cinema Studies, Graduate Film, Dramatic Writing, and the dual degree. I can't seem to find those programs.

_Are_ they things you apply for? Did they used to be? I should probably take those options out of the database and reasign the applications within to regular Graduate Film?


----------



## Zakif_25

Chris W said:


> In our application database we have options for:
> 
> NYU - Cinematography
> NYU - Editing
> But those aren't really things you apply to at NYU? There's Cinema Studies, Graduate Film, Dramatic Writing, and the dual degree. I can't seem to find those programs.
> 
> _Are_ they things you apply for? Did they used to be? I should probably take those options out of the database and reasign the applications within to regular Graduate Film?


Cinematography and Editing are routes that can be chosen in the third year for people who are not interested in directing their own films (they’ll take advanced courses in either route). Not sure if the degree is different or not though. But you’re right, you can’t apply for them early, it’s something you chose in the third year.


----------



## Chris W

Zackry said:


> Cinematography and Editing are routes that can be chosen in the third year for people who are not interested in directing their own films (they’ll take advanced courses in either route). Not sure if the degree is different or not though. But you’re right, you can’t apply for them early, it’s something you chose in the third year.


Ok. Maybe I'll switch those applications to graduate film and remove those options in the tracker. Thank you!

They must be carryovers from the old Google sheets version.


----------



## Chris W

For those of you who didn't get in and are trying and applying again the 2022 thread is up:






						NYU Graduate Film 2022
					

This is a thread for those of you applying to NYU graduate film for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.  Here is our current admissions statistics for the program:    When you apply please add your application to our database so we can...



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you're applying again please respond that you are on that thread as well.


----------



## Chris W

For those that are attending now... Are you interested in being interviewed for an article on our site? It'll be a great help to current and future applicants. 






						Current Film School Students: Would you like to be interviewed for an article on the site?
					

Do you currently attend a BA/BFA or MA/MFA film program? Do you want to share the highs and lows of your film school experience with thousands of other community members? Reply to this thread OR direct message me to be added to our interview list!   Please check out our student interview series...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

